# help me plz



## Razan557 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في المنتدى عندي سؤال مهم وهو ماهي مشكلات الطائرات بشكل عام التي لم يجد لها حل للآن وشكرا


----------



## Razan557 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن مساعدة ؟!


----------



## Ahmed Ab (30 ديسمبر 2011)

لازم تحديد الغايه من السوال لان اى حد مش مهم بالنسباله ان يعرف حاجه زى كده وتقريبا مش هتمس اى مهندس هنا


----------



## Razan557 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا عندي مشروع لبحث رح اشتغل عليه للسنة الجاية <<< فأنا حابه اعمل بحثي بهالمجال فأحتاج اولا تحديد المشكلة بعدين رح اعمل الفرضية واخيرا التصميم و شكرا


----------



## marwan_050 (6 يناير 2012)

أعتقد مشكلة المطبات الجوية d:


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (8 يناير 2012)

مشاكل الطائرات كثيرة 
1. مشاكل تصميمية وتبدأ من الغاية من التصميم وانتهاءا بأختزال المواد المستخدمة في الانتاج
2.مشاكل في الاداء في مراحل العمل ابتدءا من الدرج والاقلاع ونتفيذ المناورات وحتى الهبوط 
3.مشاكل في اداء الاعمال الروتينية في التفتيش والصيانة الدورية
اختر ما تشاء 
فكل قطعة في الطائرة تستطيع ان تعتبرها مشكلة ثم تقوم بتطويرها او اختزال وزنها او استبدالها


----------

